# NUB Event @ Sunset Club in Charlotte...



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, Webmeister and I got our butts down to the Sunset Club here in Charlotte for the first NC NUB Launch event tonight. We expected to meet up with Sondra (CGAR Girl) but alas, she was not able to make it  Webby and I therefore, had to share the spoils of a couple of hand-off grenades and he hit me hard with a CG:4, a Serie V robusto, a Phoenix and an awesome Griffin tubo! Thanks Mike, that was awesome!

Anywho, Webby and I had a great time and got to finally hang out with Sam the MAN! I must say that Sam was in full NUB swing and the event was rockin'! The Sunset Club is a great private club and Tinderbox put on the event with Sam and the Oliva Cigar Family. It was awesome that we got to see ole' Sammy roll some custom NUBBies with his signature fedora on and via his new rolling table a la Walt White (xxwaldoxx) [of CigarLive and Stogie Review fame]... the table was awesome and the cigars were too! Sam gave Webby and I each a custom NUB along with a 6-pack of NUBS and t-shirts and some assorted stickers etc... Sam, thanks man, that was way cool of you bro!

We did get to see a couple of CL peeps there, including cgarman (Paul) from here in Charlotte (see pic below) and we also got to see and speak with local Oliva rep Nathan Saab and Jose Oliva and as well. It was all very cool but was over all too soon. Webby and I stayed to see if we had a chance to win the NUB Mini Cooper, but alas it was not to be... this time!

It was a lot of fun and great to see Sam reaping the rewards of a very successful launch. Well done Sam!

Took some pics of the event too, hope you enjoy! 

CD


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i love sams hat. NUB events are the bomb


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome pics


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That looked like an Awesome time! Thanks for sharing*


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice event and great cigars! Looks like you spent your time well!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great to hear you guy's finally met Sam- I think I will be seeing him on Sunday here in VA at Emerson's in Greenbriar. So I hope to have some picks also. Very nice Chris--Nice to see Webby enjoying himself like always--PeacE!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree Nub events are the Bomb


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!! thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man Chris...looks like a real success. Wish i could have been there too. Thanks for the photos, and you need to get a few of you there as well. Miss talking with ya bud...


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I wish I would have known.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Man Chris...looks like a real success. Wish i could have been there too. Thanks for the photos, and you need to get a few of you there as well. Miss talking with ya bud...


I got a bunch of pictures I have to post as soon as I have a moment. I think there may be one or two of Chris in there somewhere... 

Had an excellent time last night. Great to finally speak to Sam in person! If you have a chance to attend one of these event, just go - you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pictures,looks like a fun fun time


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

GRR!! Im soo mad. Just couldn't do get there... ahh well.. there's always next time


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...I have got to make one of those soon!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

We had a Nub event here in Baltimore last weekend and it was awesome... they are definitely good cigars and fun events!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

mrgatorman said:


> Man Chris...looks like a real success. Wish i could have been there too. Thanks for the photos, and you need to get a few of you there as well. Miss talking with ya bud...


Hey Bill, yeah, it was a fun event and Sam and NUB did very well! Webby and I had fun and got to shoot the s*#t about cigars for a couple of hrs with Sam, so it was well worth it... Hopefully we can skype soon or some such 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> GRR!! Im soo mad. Just couldn't do get there... ahh well.. there's always next time


Yeah, were were bummed not to see you dagnabbit 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> I got a bunch of pictures I have to post as soon as I have a moment. I think there may be one or two of Chris in there somewhere...
> 
> Had an excellent time last night. Great to finally speak to Sam in person! If you have a chance to attend one of these event, just go - you'll be glad you did.


You definitely got some really good shots of the event, compared to my stuff... hope I didn't crack you lens or nuthin' with the shots with me in them  Looking forward to your post 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

tobacmon said:


> Great to hear you guy's finally met Sam- I think I will be seeing him on Sunday here in VA at Emerson's in Greenbriar. So I hope to have some picks also. Very nice Chris--Nice to see Webby enjoying himself like always--PeacE!


Yer gonna have fun Paul, make sure to snap some pics 

CD


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nub events are always a great time! Love the nub artisan!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like a top notch time


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pics Chris!! Looks like a great time


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh hell yeah! Man I can't wait till august when he hits Houston!


----------

